# water cooling tubes changing color?



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

I installed this water cooler 3 monthes ago. Xspc rasa 750 water cooling kit. Originally the tubes were clear. I used distilled water, ptnuke drops and the killz coil that came with the kit. Im concerned with the color of my tubes, the water in the resivor is crystal clear but the tubes have changed a nasty green color. Will this effect the cooling kit at all?? Is it microbial growth of some sort?? Do all tubes do this? Any help would be great!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Many clear soft plastics change to a yellowish color due to heat, oxidation and/or UV exposure. For some types of plastics this results in no more than a cosmetic change. I have a scuba mask and snorkel that have been ugly yellow for ten years now.

However, in some plastics not only does the color change, the damage also causes the plastic to become brittle over time due to loss of plasticisers. If you have a black light in your case this may accentuate the degradation of plastic components too.

It goes without saying that a cracked water cooling tube can have disastrous effects on a computer system. My suggestion would be to replace those tubes if they seem harder than they were when they were new.

Black tubes yellow too but you can't see it. You can actually clear yellowed plastic with a soak in strong hydrogen peroxide with the pan out in the sunlight but the yellowing will just return over time.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

open it and test the water. looks like nasty water. And how long has it been running? ...it still needs to be cleaned as the drops only slow the process.


----------

